# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  As the Pheonix

## Mickeys_Elbow

A Greater Reason
In my long life has risen
Upward to meet me

To burn what I am
And create from the ashes
What I choose to be.

----------


## Anahata

I like this one the most of the two new ones you posted... it has good meaning for being so short, which is hard to do.   Short lines, how do you do it?? I usually write a big paragraph of jumbled mess....

----------


## Mickeys_Elbow

I wrote this one as a haiku exercise making the lines have to be short. I do have some poems with long lines that are more like free form paragraph poetry. But for shorter lines when I'm trying to adhere to a specific rhythm I just put a lot of thought into each word and how it will effect the motion of the poem until I find the words that work best. Haiku is a very good exercise for developing word choice.

----------

